# Pole Lighting



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

2" for slip fit ? Cross arm 1 1/4" thru 2"? Is that what your looking for?


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> 2" for slip fit ? Cross arm 1 1/4" thru 2"? Is that what your looking for?


 
I am not sure I am looking at poles on econolight website and they say the tenon is 2 3/8" diameter, and the light they want to put on it has a "slip fit" not sure if it will fit or not


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> I am not sure I am looking at poles on econolight website and they say the tenon is 2 3/8" diameter, and the light they want to put on it has a "slip fit" not sure if it will fit or not


Standard size I come across for splitfits on all the poles I've encountered is 2". Cobra head sizes max out at 2"


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> Anybody who does pole lighting can you help me out, poles that have a tenon top is that a standard size tenon or do they vary by size of the pole and manufacturer of the pole. Thanks


I would not install a fixture that was not supplied by the pole manufacturer in a new installation. Other than that I'd probably go up and see.


----------

